# Cardinal & Neon Tetras.... makin babies?!



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

sup guys... was wondering if it's possible or anyone knows of Cardinal and Neon's paring off and producing offspring?!?! I understand they're not da same species n all, but heard people paring different type of mollies.... any suggestion appreciated. thnx. :iamwithst


----------



## Riiz (Apr 30, 2008)

That would be interesting, it could explain why they look similar, but I doubt that they can breed interchangeably with each other.


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

ya figured, but was hopin someone out there had success or tried... believe me tried goolin many ways before posting :biggrin:


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

no other reply on this yet?!?! there are soo many members, n I'm sure someone had some experience or heard of....!!! thnx.


----------



## zoggin eck (Feb 22, 2007)

Of course they can't.

Really, such popular, famous fish that have been in the hobby for so long, bred in their millions and kept by so many, surely you would already know if they could hybridize by now if they could?

Seriously though, I've never heard of any fish in the Paracheirodon genus (only three anyway, I believe) breeding. Yes, some different species of molly, and other Poecilia will hybridize, most mollies for sale have at least two species "in them" so to speak.

Why exactly are you so excited at the idea, anyway?

Other reasons why you have no responses could be the misleading thread title and both overuse and under use of punctuation marks?!?!?! Haha


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

lol... wasn't tryn to mislead anyone here... n over/under use of punctuation mark was coz I was amazed no one asked here, nor any topic on da web regarding it... :biggrin:

u make seance, guess it would've been mentioned if ever happened. thnx anyway... 


p.s. I'm a noob @ this tank business, so there are 1000 more crazy questions... :icon_mrgr


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

I have no idea if it could be done. I know most cardinals are wild captive and not farm bred because they are so difficult to spawn that commercially it´s cheaper to just capture them. Neons it´s the other way. People have been producing cichlid hybrids from very different genus in the last 10 years and we are talking different species, so I really don´t think it would be an impossible, but perhaps the hybrids would not be viable.

I haven´t heard of any tetra hybrids though. In the case of mollies, platies and swordtails, all the commercial fish, captive bred are already hybrids, maybe only the hi-finned velifera mollies are not, but the regular black ones and lyretails are hybrids of the 3 main species (phenops, latipinna and velifera), and swordtails /platies are all mixes.


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

blackandyellow said:


> I have no idea if it could be done. I know most cardinals are wild captive and not farm bred because they are so difficult to spawn that commercially it´s cheaper to just capture them. Neons it´s the other way. People have been producing cichlid hybrids from very different genus in the last 10 years and we are talking different species, so I really don´t think it would be an impossible, but perhaps the hybrids would not be viable...


finally someone understand my POV! guess no one ever tried it... hell, if they can make Liger our of Lion n Tiger, y da he** not! :biggrin:

thnx blackandyellow. now, if only we can find someone brave enough... lol


----------



## zoggin eck (Feb 22, 2007)

Just saying it doesn't make it possible, neither does that fact that other species can.


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

zoggin eck said:


> Just saying it doesn't make it possible, neither does that fact that other species can.


not right for u to say not "possible", may be not probable is more proper. If they weren't schooling fish, I would've tried today.... perhaps, a group of male Neons, and a group of female Cardinals (or da other way round)! 

hmmm... what u say zoggin, wanna be da 1st one givin it a try??? :biggrin:


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry to burst your bubble but if you are new to the hobby the chances of you breeding either species is virtually nil. Small tetras like cardinals and neons can be very difficult to raise and trying to be the first to raise hybrids seems like a pie in the sky dream for an admitted newbie. 

If you have never bred egg layers and raised the fry before you may want to start with something a little easier then tetras. 

Bruce


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 2, 2006)

Cardinals and Neons are beautiful in their unique ways. Why even consider interbreeding them ? Cardinal tetras are brighter in color and Neons display a more even color contrast just the way they are. I'm certain there are others that feel as I do to keep these fish true to their known beauty that our future would be able to enjoy.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

I still wouldn´t venture to say it´s not possible, but I definitely hope that IT WONT BE POSSIBLE. I also don´t think it could be done by a hobbyist, it would probably have to be done by some comercial farmer just like the other hybrids.

That being said, I am against these type of monsters, artificially created fish. I really think nature is better at selecting the species. I don´t mind color morphs of course but those hybrids and ballooned bodied fish are nature freaks in my opinion.


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

BruceWatts said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but if you are new to the hobby the chances of you breeding either species is virtually nil. Small tetras like cardinals and neons can be very difficult to raise and trying to be the first to raise hybrids seems like a pie in the sky dream for an admitted newbie.
> 
> If you have never bred egg layers and raised the fry before you may want to start with something a little easier then tetras.
> 
> Bruce


alright Mr. Pro, wasn't plannin on it. just somethin I was wondering bout... btw. yes, did breed Angels before. Had my tank setup for a while now... I'm a noob @ planted tank and these Neons (and more sensitive fish like Discus). Had touble keeping them before (years ago, when was young). but got'em again few months ago, and they're doin great...




praxis5624 said:


> Cardinals and Neons are beautiful in their unique ways. Why even consider interbreeding them ? Cardinal tetras are brighter in color and Neons display a more even color contrast just the way they are. I'm certain there are others that feel as I do to keep these fish true to their known beauty that our future would be able to enjoy.


yes, agree... and ddn't realize committed a crime by imagining somethin new. It was JUST AN IDEA!  since, they're so similar... And the idea came since Neons are much smaller but hardier, and Cardinal are larger but more sensetive. so was thinkin if they were interbreed, maybe there'll be a larger/hardier breed that can be kept safely w/ Large angel or other large community fish w/out worry...


I do appreciate ya'lls input and criticism. thnx :biggrin:


----------



## AquaTX01 (Nov 4, 2009)

blackandyellow said:


> I still wouldn´t venture to say it´s not possible, but I definitely hope that IT WONT BE POSSIBLE. I also don´t think it could be done by a hobbyist, it would probably have to be done by some comercial farmer just like the other hybrids.
> 
> That being said, I am against these type of monsters, artificially created fish. I really think nature is better at selecting the species. I don´t mind color morphs of course but those hybrids and ballooned bodied fish are nature freaks in my opinion.


Thnx for not bein ignorant bout this matter.... I wasn't really planning on mixin these two species. I've barely learned to successfully keep Neons in my tank. Idea came from Neon's not being safe keeping w/ larger Angelfish, and Cardinal being so sensitive... I just dont appreciate people thinkin they know it all (who also prob. think world is flat)... thnx


----------

